# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  سينما-الأرخبيل-في-تايلاند

## حبيبتي والمطر

مسرح عائم فوق الماء في تايلند




 تم تكليف المعماري الألماني أولي إشرين أن يقوم بتصميم سينما لا مثيل لها على هذه الأرض ، فمن المعروف أن تايلاند تتميز بالطبيعة الساحرة وجمال شواطئها النقية ، لهذا استطاع إشرين أن يوظف هذا الجمال في خلق مسرح غير تقليدي وسط الماء وبين صخور تايلاند العملاقة ، فكرة المعماري إشرين مستوحاه من جزر تايلاند المبعثرة ، فصمَم المسرح على مجموعة أخشاب طافية ، والمميز هنا أن المسرح بني من مواد معاد تدويرها . وباستخدام القوارب يتم نقل المشاهدين إلى المسرح ليستمتعوا بهذه التجربة الرائعة وهم يجلسون على مسرح يطفو فوق الماء ومشاهدة شاشة عرض ضخمة !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
فكرة كتير حلوه فيها إبداع وجنون بنفس الوقت 
يسلمو اديكِ مطر

*

----------


## محمد العزام

والله ما انا عارف كيف بتخطر ببالهم هالافكار 

جد فكرة رائعة ومميزة بنفس الوقت 


مشكورة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*مشكورين للمرور
غصون ومحمد
بالفعل الفكرة بحد زاتها فكرة حلوة وغريبة وتجربة جميلة*

----------


## (dodo)

فكرة حلوة وغريبة 
مشكورة مطر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*للابداع جنون يترجم على ارض الواقع ،، 

*

----------

